# New here



## Justagirl (Aug 24, 2012)

I’ve had stomach problems all my life. Growing up I dealt with constipation a lot. A few years ago I started to get more regular – I chalked it up to a healthier lifestyle. About 2 years ago I started having diarrhea once or twice a month. It would come on in the afternoon usually, I’d have it a couple of times and then I’d be fine. During the past year it has gotten worse. I’ve now begun having it about once a week. I used to be able to “sleep it off”. An attack would only last a few hours. It’s now lasting for days. The most obvious memory was a vacation I took this time last year. It started on the first day. I got to the hotel in the evening and had a loose movement. I didn’t feel sick so I didn’t think much of it. Then I had another loose movement at the restaurant, then again at the hotel before bed. Still didn’t feel sick. The next morning I had one before going to breakfast, then again mid-morning, twice at the restaurant for lunch, again at the hotel after dinner. The third day I had it in the hotel as soon as I got up. Then, I had to leave the table from breakfast to go. I had it again in the afternoon. When we went to go out for the evening my new dress which fit perfectly a week before barely fit over my super-swollen belly. I had it again before I could finish getting dressed, again at the restaurant, and again before bed. The fourth day was the worst! The need to go woke me out of a dead sleep. I rushed into the bathroom with loose stools. I went down to get coffee (I still felt okay) and half way through my first cup of coffee I suddenly felt extremely sick to my stomach. I couldn’t finish my coffee. We went to breakfast and I had to have diarrhea in the bathroom before I could even order – and again before I could leave the restaurant. I barely ate anything. I was walking around after breakfast when suddenly I got a bad stomachache and I had to go NOW. I rushed into the first stall, and exploded a giant wave of chunky diarrhea into the toilet. My stomach turned and I had a few more waves. I got a pain in my gut, leaned forward and that’s when the soft-serve type diarrhea started. I couldn’t stop going! I went more in that sitting than I ever have. Every time I thought I was done another wave would hit me. I was only in there for about 15 minutes, but I was going the entire time. Finally, though I didn’t feel empty, I knew people were waiting for me so I cleaned up. I got out of there and was suddenly thirstier than I have ever been. I stopped at the store and drank a huge bottle of water in under a minute. Walking back toward the hotel I suddenly got extremely sick to my stomach. I got hot and then cold, my stomach was churning, and for the first time I got the “you’re going to have diarrhea” feeling in my gut. I excused myself and went back to the hotel alone. I nearly lost it a few times in the elevator, but somehow made it into my room. I rushed in, sat, and had explosive liquid diarrhea. My stomach was churning so badly that I had to turn and vomit into the toilet twice. Then I dove back on the toilet for more explosive diarrhea. Finally I felt done. I cleaned myself up and didn’t go again that day. The next morning though, I had diarrhea twice. Finally after that, the attack ended. Things like this have become more common for me. Within the last 6 months or so I’ve started getting nausea from time to time. The last 3 days have been really bad. I’ve nearly vomited tons of times. I’ve drunk ginger ale, coconut water, and peppermint – all to keep myself from vomiting. I also had a bad diarrhea attack 2 nights ago. I had just crawled into bed when my stomach started to feel kinda sick. Within 20 minutes I was in the bathroom with the worst attack I’ve had in months. I spent over an hour in there on my first trip. It started off chunky but for the last 45 minutes it was entirely liquid. I managed to lie down for a half hour or so, but was soon back on the toilet with another attack. The cramps were horrible! I had it again at work the next day. Luckily that was a “you need to have diarrhea” feeling, which ended up being one gigantic wave. I was really happy that I didn’t have to spend a long time in there at work. I’ve felt queasy on and off since though. My symptoms seem to be getting worse… I’ve been eating better, trying to cut out things that might be triggers, and it’s getting worse instead of better!


----------

